# Starting Great Dane puppy on raw. Help!



## Alleighpaige (Apr 12, 2015)

We are getting our new little boy on Saturday. He will be 8 weeks old and were wanting to do raw with him. At 61/2 weeks he was 18.1lbs. I'm totally lost as to how much to feed him per day/per feeding and what exactly should he eat and at which meal? I think a "menu" would be easiest for me to follow especially getting started. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome! and congrats on your new puppy! I have never weighed, measured or calculated raw feeding in ever in my almost seven years of feeding it. I always go by body condition and poops, and knowing puppies will eat more than an adult, at least three times a day that young. 

Start with chicken backs, or quarters if they are easier to find. Backs are just bonier. As long as all goes well, stay with chicken for roughly two weeks. Once all is good there, move on to turkey, then duck if you can find it. If not, pork would be next. Then on to the richer of the red meats like beef and deer. 

You will need to feed organs as well, but they don't come in for a couple of months at least. SUPER rich, and can cause the most digestive upset if fed too much too soon.

Here is a link for you to an all raw site, that has a getting started guide, forums etc, that is really helpful as well Prey Model Raw - PMR dog food. The site owner also has Danes, and has raised a litter of them on raw as well.

One of the really good things about feeding a large/giant breed raw, is that raw fed dogs tends to grow slower, but will still reach their full genetic size.


----------



## Alleighpaige (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome so just do a back or quarter for breakfast and another one for lich and another for dinner? Or just one a day cut into smaller portions? Sorry I'm just a total newb


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would start with a whole back or quarter at each meal, yes. But no need to cut any of them. The dog will eat it just fine on his own. Whatever he doesn't eat, you can take it up and save it for later. Keep an eye on his weight as he grows and transitions through proteins, and adjust as needed. 

You want cuts of meat that are large enough for the dog to chew, and not try to swallow whole. Chewing the bones has dental benefits for sparkling clean teeth, so the more chewing the better. If it's such a small piece that they swallow it whole, you run a risk of a blockage then.


----------



## Alleighpaige (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks! Can I alternate like a back for breakfast a quarter for lunch and a back for dinner? And after the first 2 weeks what is the best way to introduce a new protein? Just substitute one meal with the new protein and keep the other two chicken? I'll prolly come up with a million more questions lol I'm a worrier and like to be 100% on how everything goes.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, you can alternate like that. That's just fine. 

When you introduce turkey, feed just turkey for those next couple of weeks. That way, if you run into a problem you know what protein is causing it and it's much easier to fix the situation. No guessing, and having to use process of elimination and such. Once you have transitioned through all the proteins, and your dog is adjusted and doing well with it then you can mix and match proteins together if you want.


----------



## Alleighpaige (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome! So when I start turkey what should I give? Same for pork and beef. Thanks so much btw I feel so stupid for so many questions lol


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

NFD-you wouldn't recommend weighing the food to start to get comfortable with portions? I mean what would a great dane puppy require for pounds of food per day? 10% of his adult weight? I would at least weigh and get close enough proportions to start until there is a comfort level. And I don't see where adding a little heart or gizzards could hurt if he tolerates them, they are considered muscle. Not meaning to be argumentative here. I just don't think it's a piece of cake when starting out as some experienced raw feeders make it seem. I feed a combination of raw grinds with a few raw meaty bone meals per week, plus kibble 2 times per week.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Kritter said:


> NFD-you wouldn't recommend weighing the food to start to get comfortable with portions? I mean what would a great dane puppy require for pounds of food per day? 10% of his adult weight? I would at least weigh and get close enough proportions to start until there is a comfort level. And I don't see where adding a little heart or gizzards could hurt if he tolerates them, they are considered muscle. Not meaning to be argumentative here. I just don't think it's a piece of cake when starting out as some experienced raw feeders make it seem. I feed a combination of raw grinds with a few raw meaty bone meals per week, plus kibble 2 times per week.


 Even as a beginner, I never weighed anything. Still don't. I find it much easier. I feel like too many new people tend to stress over trying to get exact percentages and portions, only to get frustrated. If you pay attention to your puppy or dog, they will tell you how much they need. 

All heart and organs are rich, but if just a tiny amount is given and they do fine, that's ok. Would I give a new puppy a whole meal of heart or organ? Of course not. But going protein by protein in the beginning, and keeping an eye on your dogs weight and poops will tell you what you need to know. It really is much easier.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

I weigh rarely nowadays but found it helpful when starting out, which is why I asked. And I meant to ask if it was 10% of current weight, not adult weight, my bad. The dog's weight and poops I agree are what tells all.


----------



## Darla61092 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would suggest looking on Amazon and reading a book about raw diets I worry about my dog a lot and if she is eating right and I wanted to start her properly so I read a book and started to feed her the raw diet


----------

